# What do you want in life?



## test84 (Oct 18, 2007)

What is your goal? 
why are you living?
what is your ultimate goal and your are currently live to achieve it?
why you are here?


----------



## test84 (Oct 18, 2007)

i want to post my friend's opinions on this topic too, which are not in temp.

orang: to be good,
(me asking again)
orang:knowing ourselves and if we can, help others too.

hesam: dont try to find the reason for everything
me: IT IS everything
hesam: dont try to find answer to this special everything.U know life goes on with you or without you.

masdood: what happened again? (he knows me!)

meisooli:Why are here is false baby you must say why we are here. (he is too stupid, i know ..., even at english)

meisooliagain) where? (told u, he is TOO stupid)


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 18, 2007)

My goal in life is to find happiness, as simple as that.


----------



## lookout (Oct 18, 2007)

My goal is Money, Money and Money..as simple as that.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 18, 2007)

goal: 17







naw, I'm only 19, so I'm sure it will change as I get older.. but I want a career in video game design (or something) and a family


----------



## Ducky (Oct 18, 2007)

I might sound bad .. But I actually want to make others laugh/happy..


----------



## Rayder (Oct 18, 2007)

What do you want out of life?

What do you want?  Out of life?

What do you want? 
Out of life.

Yeah, that's it!


I've always been of the opinion that we will ALL realize just how petty life has been....when we die.  Money, possessions, love....all of it.  They are all just illusions to waste our time with until death.


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 18, 2007)

Answer those 4 questions with Love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I know its weird but I really want a family when I grow up. For a job I want to be an Electronic Engineering Technician . If I get those 2 things I would be a very happy man


----------



## T-hug (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> What is your goal?
> why are you living?
> what is your ultimate goal and your are currently live to achieve it?
> why you are here?



My goal is to live to, or past 50.
No idea.
My ultimate goal is to provide for myself and my family, in anyway possible.
Why is anyone here?


----------



## cubin' (Oct 18, 2007)

How bitter Rayder...how very bitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're entitled to your opinion of course. 

I need a girl I can love for a longg time, I always spend all my energy making a lady like me then once they do I become bored with them. I feel bad because they think I used them and that isn't really the case. It sucks big time.  I'm still pretty young though so I shouldn't be worrying about that I guess...

Respect last spartan, love is good stuff that's for sure. Happiness also good. Those two I want the most.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(lookout @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> My goal is Money, Money and Money..as simple as that.


I think I just found a new goal in life


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 18, 2007)

to do something ironic, or invent perpetual motion (phisically impossible, unless you could change gravity)



QUOTE(Rayder @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> What do you want out of life?
> 
> What do you want?Â Out of life?
> 
> ...


THat sounds soo emoXD i'd tell you to go die, but then noone would update the cheat.dat


----------



## azotyp (Oct 18, 2007)

My only goal in life is to have fun and live hapily (and maybe post a little on this forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (good quality nds games are much help to fulfil my goal).


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> My only goal in life is to have fun and live hapily (good quality nds games are much help to fulfil my goal).



so, ds games help your life goals? you must be pretty simple (thats good)


----------



## azotyp (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(azotyp @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My only goal in life is to have fun and live hapily (good quality nds games are much help to fulfil my goal).
> ...


Im like a gaming buddist, minimalism in life


----------



## TaMs (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmm... i don't have any reason to live, so idon't know any answers to these questions.
I can that my future will be boring. typical day "wakeup -> to work -> to home -> to sleep"
Maybe my goal is just to get rid of this cycle of death


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> What is your goal?
> why are you living?
> what is your ultimate goal and your are currently live to achieve it?
> why you are here?




I live because i want to prove that i can go it alone by myself.

but i do hate my life, i have a cycle just like TaMs.

Wake up, School, Come home, Homework, Dinner, Bed.

I do wish my life would change.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 18, 2007)

i want to get through the next year successfully
believe it or not, its make it or break it for me now
getting through this year would put me a lot higher on the ladder of society and erase my past failings (which are quite a lot).
life could actualy be great if this year works out...


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 18, 2007)

.


----------



## OSW (Oct 18, 2007)

What is your goal?
to make every coming day as good as possible, hopefully improving my skill of living. in recent times, to graduate high school with good enough marks for my university course.

why are you living? 
because i am the greatest. because i'm afraid that there is no life after death, that my soul will die with my body.

what is your ultimate goal and your are currently live to achieve it?
to live forever/ to enter an afterlife. whatever works.

why you are here? 
to live, to love, to laugh, to cry. to achieve happiness by fulfilling my function - the rational activity of the soul in accordance with virtue (aristotle).



silverspoon - loved your response, and the harvest moon thing was good for a laugh. maybe that life is the best of all.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> How bitter Rayder...how very bitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## test84 (Oct 18, 2007)

thnx to all posters.
mthr is here, hope he is posting !


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(silverspoon @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> I would like to see zero terrorism in the world if that is possible. It's my ultimate goal.



That is some cheesy bullshit... Unacceptable terrorism is merely a response to the "accepted" terrorism of intervetionist government(s). I'd laugh if only it weren't so sad that people can be this simple-minded...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You'd be bitter too if you had your eye blown out by a car battery when all you were doing was checking the fricken' oil.Â When your fiancé gets killed in a car accident just weeks before the wedding.Â When your profession bites you in the ass with allergies that prevent you from continuing that profession.
> 
> When that happens to you, then you can talk to me about being bitter.


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 18, 2007)

.


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 18, 2007)

All I want from life is a hot cup of coffee.  That seems like a pretty achievable goal for the morning.  



QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> Answer those 4 questions with Love
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't count on it.  It's been my experience that achievements, relationships, family, possessions, etc aren't going to make you happy.  There's always something else to "get".  

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying those aren't great goals to have, but happiness has to come from being appreciative of what you have and who you are.

*Disclaimer:  This totally irrelevant advice has been doled out by someone who is completely unhappy.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 18, 2007)

*What is your goal?*

Successfully raising my children. Giving them the groundwork to achieve more than I have, and to not hate me too much when they become teenagers.

*why are you living?*

Mom and dad did the do.
*
what is your ultimate goal and your are currently live to achieve it?*

Intermingling with the cosmos, which I'm currently locally succeeding at.

*why you are here?*

To quote some Vonnegut. Here we go:

_Tiger got to hunt,
Bird got to fly; 
Man got to sit and wonder, 'Why, why, why?'
Tiger got to sleep, 
Bird got to land, 
Man got to tell himself he understand._


----------



## Orc (Oct 18, 2007)

What is your goal?

why are you living?

what is your ultimate goal and your are currently live to achieve it?

why you are here?






...


----------



## Westside (Oct 18, 2007)

My goal in life is to one day rise ranks in the military and bring peace to middle east, unlike the pure economical reason that U.S. is after Iraq right now.  My goal is to be a peace keeper.


----------



## Pigwooly (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> All I want from life is a hot cup of coffee.Â That seems like a pretty achievable goal for the morning.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you got it exactly backwards Szyslak. I've noticed that people only seem happy when they are currently working towards a goal, not when they achieve a goal and not when they just sit around appreciating what they already have (the glow of both things fade over time). That's why "there's always something to get", because life needs direction and change to flourish. 

This may not be true for everyone, but from what I've observed it sure seems to be. Happiness shouldn't be seen as a finish line you reach, but a process you try to maintain. Of course you need balance and to spend a good amount of your life in the present, appreciating who and what you have in your life. I'm just saying that goals give hope for a better future, give a direction to your life, encourage growth, and prevent ennui.

I hope you can find happiness in your life. It's not easy for everybody and took me a long time to figure out myself.



What is your goal?
I have three goals. To build a happy life with my fiance, live a decent life, and make awesome cartoons and comics.

why are you living?
I have people who care about me and a lot more stuff to make.

what is your ultimate goal and your are currently live to achieve it?
Making a cartoon or comic that will make a devoted cult following extremely happy and excited to be alive. I'm making as much stuff as I can to achieve this and learning from as many of my artistic heroes as I can.

why you are here?
Millions of years of evolution and failed contraception.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(silverspoon @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> God bless you.



Ahhh that explains it


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't have any goals, never have. Well, not beyond getting a better job so I can afford my own place again. I guess I'm just too adaptable, I easily get used to things around me that I can't change, happiness in mediocrity and all that. I have no idea what I'm doing, kinda sad really.

I've never understood people who spend their whole lives chasing after money and high-stress jobs, it's just not worth it. It tears themselves and the people around them apart.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> I don't have any goals, never have. Well, not beyond getting a better job so I can afford my own place again. I guess I'm just too adaptable, I easily get used to things around me that I can't change, happiness in mediocrity and all that. I have no idea what I'm doing, kinda sad really.
> 
> I've never understood people who spend their whole lives chasing after money and high-stress jobs, it's just not worth it. It tears themselves and the people around them apart.



WTH? I'm the same. :0


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(DaRk_ViVi @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> WTH? I'm the same. :0


Oh I'm not saying it's a bad thing, I'm just bitter because it's got me stuck in the lousy job that I've gotten used to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (that and my hatred of the job applications process)


----------



## IainDS (Oct 18, 2007)

I would like to move to London to become a Graphic Designer and to get into the advertising industry. 

Roll on life!


----------



## moozxy (Oct 18, 2007)

ATM it is to write a good personal statement to get an offer from a good uni, then it'll be to do well in my exams so I can get into the good uni, then I'll have to do well in uni to get the good job, then in the job I'll have to work hard to get more...

Is this cycle ever going to end?


----------



## Orc (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't really have a fixed goal either, that's why I didn't really answer the questions. I guess I just like living my life and the experience of the journey... 

_Life is a long path to a goal. Drop your heavy luggage and enjoy walking with your hands empty._


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(test84 @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What is your goal?
> ...




lol, I'm home schooled! So I get up ever morning, do whatever the hell I want as long as I get my school done for the day. Public school sounds boring.


----------



## Smuff (Oct 18, 2007)

What i want from life is to be remembered fondly


----------



## onispawn (Oct 18, 2007)

I already have what I want.. so I guess just to keep things the same.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 18, 2007)

Love, baby.  Love is all you need.

My goal is to be happy and have someone to share my good times with.

At first, I thought my goal should be to be successful but to he honest, that's too broad.  Fact is, I don't care much about success so long as I'm happy.

Before everyone comes out saying that I don't need someone else to be happy, that is true.  I can be happy by myself, but you do realize that by nature, humans are social creatures.  I'm happy by myself but I'd be happier with someone to share my time with.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 18, 2007)

My goal in life is to make an impact in the world big enough to make peoples lives a little happier. Even if its making a song that makes people smile, or funding a proyect against hunger in a small country in Africa or something. I hope to see myself there in 20 years time.

I know that my time here is limited so I want to do something big out of it. And yes, I know I'm aiming a bit high here, but.. one can dream, lol.


----------



## JPH (Oct 18, 2007)

Of course, I want to be successful in anything I do.

As of right now, my goal is to get through my high school years with A's & B's.

Then, off to college - what I want to major in, I currently have no idea (maybe Programming or Web Design - I plan on taking more computer/technology classes in the next three years of school).

After I settle down and get a job, I wanna get married. I want kids, a wife, and maybe a dog. Nothing too special.


----------



## Retal (Oct 18, 2007)

Vagina.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> Vagina.



Maybe some day, eh?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 18, 2007)

*What is your goal?*
To live the most extraordinary life possible...to do what others only dream about, to do what others fear to do, to do what other say can't be done... These goals are not to shine in front of others but the obtaining the near unattainable makes me happy. Performing my first HALO Jump, Swimming with sharks, Wrestling alligators, getting the balls to finally set BOTH my hands on fire... Flying a Jet in Russia, Going to Outer space (Probably through Russia LOL)...these adventurous make me happy and offer great stories which is one of my other goals...making movies. The one goal I find the hardest to complete (Due to a lack of friends) is making legitimate films however as I move towards new horizons...changing directions in my life...I actually see my first legitimate film being made in 2010.

*Why are you living?*
Most likely cause I am the luckiest person on Earth? At fist I thought I was blessed...then I realized how can someone so blessed end up in so much pain...if there is a god...then he must have forgotten about me...therefore I am near immortal? Surviving self inflicted drug overdoses, 100+Mph Bike wrecks (With no helmet), Stuck within a 200 foot circle of fire with my foot nailed to a board, surviving parachute malfunction and falling at roughly 45Mph at the height of roughly 100 feet, rolling a jeep across a 6 lane highway, exposed to a virus that ... kills and yet I was not affected.... the list goes on and on...either I am the luckiest man alive or god has truly forgotten about me and I am on nobody's immortal list of places to end up? Regardless once I WAS a suicidal bag of bones however I know see my fate as somewhat of good fortune...I live cause I choose not to die....I live cause there is still much I want to achieve....I live to grow old and one day have a family I never had. I believe I live cause I choose not to die.

*what is your ultimate goal and your are currently live to achieve it?*
From what I understand my biggest drawback is I have too many goals in no particular order...my mind runs rampant in a wild flurry of thoughts as I shoot this new horror film my mind continues to write 3 more horror films...leaving the current film half finished. My ultimate goal is knock out ever goal I have and the only way to accomplish that is to breath, relax, and do what goal at a time.

*why you are here?*
If your talking about in the physical sense...well I believe I am nothing more than the offspring of evolution. Here to procreate and die...which contradicts what I say above...but like most simple minded creatures I WANT to believe there is a greater purpose...some place I go to when I bite the dust. If your talking about why am I at GBATemp...well it is definitely one of the big distractions in getting my goals completed...I sit and hit F5 just lurking reading...stalling from completing the important tasks at hand...but in the end some of you I feel are friends...and every person needs...friends...and while I find the real ones hard to find...I take a few hours out of my day to drink my coffee and see what my virtual "friends" are up to.


----------



## cenotaph (Oct 18, 2007)

*My goal*
Being a nihilistic bastard, I have none.

*Why I am alive*
Because the alternative seems to be about as enticing, so why bother?

*Why I am here*
Obviously because I am curious regarding NDS hardware. There's my human social hard-wiring too.

Rather short and to the point, just like it's supposed to be.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> *What is your goal?*
> To live the most extraordinary life possible...to do what others only dream about, to do what others fear to do, to do what other say can't be done... These goals are not to shine in front of others but the obtaining the near unattainable makes me happy. Performing my first HALO Jump, Swimming with sharks, Wrestling alligators, getting the balls to finally set BOTH my hands on fire... Flying a Jet in Russia, Going to Outer space (Probably through Russia LOL)...these adventurous make me happy and offer great stories which is one of my other goals...making movies. The one goal I find the hardest to complete (Due to a lack of friends) is making legitimate films however as I move towards new horizons...changing directions in my life...I actually see my first legitimate film being made in 2010.
> 
> *Why are you living?*
> ...



You fucking rule.  You're one of like three people on here that I would love to meet in real life.  You're fucking intense, and you have personality.  Keep on keeping on.


----------



## Jaxtaylor (Oct 18, 2007)

For a long time I never really knew what I wanted - I was just aware of this unamed desire for something I couldn't find.  Then resulting in a little adventure I didn't even realise I was on, I was taught a theory by a VERY kind and wise woman.

I now know exactly who I am, and I know where I'm going and how to get there.  I know who I love, and who loves me, and it's been just over a year since I felt sorry for myself or upset over anything.

I guess my goal in life was to try and understand it a little better.  Turns out it's really quite lovely in the end!


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 18, 2007)

WeaponXxX: If that was anyone else I'd think they'd made it up, but I've been here long enough to know it's all true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's amazing what some people do with their lives (albeit somewhat scary, 100mph without a helmet are you crazy?!).  Kind of makes you sit and think about why your own little world is so quiet.


----------



## PeaCe (Oct 18, 2007)

Help Peoples : )

refigh halam bad kharabe - [email protected] kon


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess my goal is to help people as much as I can while still benefiting myself. I love to help people, but I won't help them unless a) I like them, b) It benefits me in some way or c) I'm bored.

So yeah
- Sam


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 18, 2007)

"Life is like a box of chocolates, never know what your gonna get"

--Forest Gump


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> I guess my goal is to help people as much as I can while still benefiting myself. I love to help people, but I won't help them unless a) I like them, b) It benefits me in some way or c) I'm bored.
> 
> So yeah
> - Sam



Takes guts to admit something like that.  No insult intended.


----------



## Taras (Oct 18, 2007)

Posessions are fleeting, family trees end, altruism is a dead end.

I'm here to raise eyebrows, act impulsively and hopefully leave lots of debt.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess my goal is to help people as much as I can while still benefiting myself. I love to help people, but I won't help them unless a) I like them, b) It benefits me in some way or c) I'm bored.
> ...


I like a lot of people  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 19, 2007)

@ozzyzak I'm heading to Cali soon (Few months) ... I'm totally down for meeting up



QUOTE(Psyfira @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> WeaponXxX: If that was anyone else I'd think they'd made it up, but I've been here long enough to know it's all true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support hun!
One of my biggest regrets is that I grew up BEFORE the digital age BOOM... as I tell stories to my girlfriend I think "this chick has to think I'm a damn liar"...shit I often doubt my stories legitimacy MYSELF... as I grow older the only way I remember have the stuff I have done is through scars and the body pain I feel when it rains. Even when I read what you wrote about the bike wreck I had a personal flashback to the wipe out...yet had to look for the road rash scar to see what leg it was I almost lost. Once that scar fades away...the memory probably will too...and then I'll probably doubt the legitimacy of the story. Of course not thinking you were gonna live past 21 I never had any desire to digitally capture any moments as I wasn't trying to prove anything to anyone but myself so even if I was raised in an era where everyone had camera phones and affordable camcorders...I still would probably not have recorded have the shit I have done. These days my goals are a bit more sensible ... at 16 my goal might have been to be in a 5 car cop chase or jump in a pit of alligators where these days its more like fly a jet or swim with sharks... at least these experiences are somewhat controlled by professionals to ensure my safety...somewhat....


----------



## test84 (Nov 7, 2007)

talked with some of my professors, they are or forced to study or say random shit that they liked study (they dont!).

seems that everyone's goal is toward money, no challenge or ultimage goal, just to live a life, some children, and die.


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 10, 2007)

I didn't really think about my last answer very much, so I'll write a proper reply now.

I would like to stop being so lazy and get my predicted A to A* grades at GCSE. I would the like to move out of the dump my current school is and go to a good college/sixth form. Then to a good uni, then get a good job. Pretty boring, huh? I'd also like to get my 3-star kayaking grade sometime, and learn to drive... Only one more year  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## Foolio (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ZAFDeltaForce @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> My goal in life is to find happiness, as simple as that.



The simplest answer is usually the best.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> "Life is like a box of chocolates, never know what your gonna get"
> 
> --Forest Gump



I Never liked that qoute ofourse you know what you're going to get CHOCOLATES


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 10, 2007)

I WILL BE THE PIRATE KING!!!!


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> How bitter Rayder...how very bitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Noobix (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> What is your goal?
> why are you living?
> what is your ultimate goal and your are currently live to achieve it?
> why you are here?




1. To find a woman/women who loves me as much as I love them.

2. Because I'm not dead and am having too much fun to even contemplate suicide!

3. See number one. 

4. checking for the latest R4 1.12 update!


----------



## test84 (Nov 10, 2007)

that is too general.


----------



## wohoo (Nov 10, 2007)

First of all I have to get A LOT of girls into my life, much more than now.
And then I'm pretty much happy as long as I have some money in my pockets.

I'm living because my parents wanted a second kid... and the reason I'm here is because noone will pay if I live somewhere else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Simple


----------



## test84 (Nov 10, 2007)

its hard to live when nothing motives you, nothing impresses u, no goal is good-enough to achieve, nothingness.

when u realize where you are, a nothing that you are.


----------



## Dingler (Nov 10, 2007)

Money


----------



## test84 (Nov 18, 2007)

Life it seems, will fade away
Drifting further every day
Getting lost within myself
Nothing matters no one else
I have lost the will to live
Simply nothing more to give
There is nothing more for me
Need the end to set me free

Things not what they used to be
Missing one inside of me
Deathly lost, this Can t be real
Cannot stand this hell I feel
Emptiness is filling me
To the point of agony
Growing darkness taking dawn
I was me, but now he 's gone

No one but me can save
myself, but it's too late
No, I can't think, think why I should even try
Yesterday seems as though it never existed
Death Greets me warm, now I
will just say goodbye.

(Fade to Black, Mtlka)


----------



## cubin' (Nov 18, 2007)

http://psychcentral.com/addquiz.htm

do this test..test 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldn't get motivated for anything and it turned out I had inattentive ADD. There's many reasons for poor motivation, distractibility etc. but it's worth checking out. 

Lots of people have problems with things on the test in that link but people with ADD have problems to a much greater degree throughout all the areas in their life.

edit: wrong url. fixed

more information-
http://www.webmd.com/add-adhd/guide/adhd-adults


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 18, 2007)

This is a good thread I must say. I'll post first and then I'm gonna read it.



QUOTE(test84 @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> What is your goal?
> To be happy.
> 
> 
> ...


Here like on earth? Coincidence.
Here in the US?, choice to have a better future for me and my kids.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 18, 2007)

I wanna die after living a good life, that's all.

But right now, I want a monkey named TanTan.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 18, 2007)

Well i read the first page of this thread only, so here i goes.

*Q. What is your goal?*
A. To have a hot wife, two awesome children, one decent house and happiness

*Q. Why are you living?*
A. Because i have nothing better to do.

*Q. What is your ultimate goal?*
A. To look back on my like in my final hours and smile to myself and think that i had achieved something worth while.

*Q. Why are you here?*
A. Because my parents decided to have sex some sixteen years ago.


----------



## Banger (Nov 18, 2007)

What is your goal?
Just find someone I wish to start a family with.

why are you living?
Because a man and a woman had a little fun.

what is your ultimate goal and your are currently live to achieve it?
Start a family. So far yes.

why you are here?
To keep up to date with DS mod and learn new things.


----------



## Issac (Nov 18, 2007)

My goals:

Become an author
Become a game developer
Become a musician
Become a movie director

and

Become a great father...

those are my goals...


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

to get a good job
money
happiness
[name withheld] to like me


----------



## djgarf (Nov 18, 2007)

i want to find inner peace,to be a good provider for my kids and someone they can look upto


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 18, 2007)

i want to have djgarf's baby


----------



## JPH (Nov 18, 2007)

To have a career that I enjoy doing, wife and kids, and a decent home. I don't want to turn into my uncle and treat them like he does me - for them to have better.
I don't want anything special, just a simple, average life,...maybe become staff member of the forums one day


----------



## shinmai (Nov 18, 2007)

- to have a job, that I actually like to wake up for in the morning. Don't really care about the money that much, as long as I enjoy the work.
- to live long enough to see my grandchildren, or even see my future children reach adulthood.

Don't think I could ask for more than that. Really don't care too much about anything else, as anything besides those things is just bumps in the road for me, if you get my horrible analogies..

Goddammit I'm one sad, sappy bastard


----------



## iritegood (Nov 18, 2007)

*What is your goal? *
To have a comfortable life and a nice family.

*why are you living?*
Because I don't have anything better to do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*what is your ultimate goal and your are currently live to achieve it?*
To do something I love and make money off of it.

*why you are here?*
My existence: my parents
Where I am in life: I have no idea
GBAtemp: my DS and its M3


----------

